# Blue Screen - "Crash Dump"



## Nathan_NCFC (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

A relatives computer which is running on OS Windows Vista Home Premium keeps experiencing a blue screen saying crash dumping. This occurs ONLY when the PC has been left alone for 20+ minutes on average. It goes to a plain greyish colour screen which requires mouse movement to change. However it does not change back to the normal windows desktop screen, it displays a blue screen full of white text saying "Collecting Data for Crash Dump" at the bottom. This only comes up for about 6 seconds so no chance of reading it all and print screen wont remember it. It says to check for any newly installed hardware or software but there has been nothing new put onto the computer at all. It prompts him to start in safe mode which is only way of then getting the computer to load up. 

Any ideas on this problem?? I have researched online elsewhere and other incidents of this say their crash dump starts on start-up but this is not the case. Any other information required I can provide. 

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi re crash dump They can be found in c:\windows\minidump - get ALL of them regardless
of the number. You will have to copy them out to another folder before
you will be able to zip them up.
I would also appreciate obtaining an msinfo32 NFO file -
START | type msinfo32 into the start search box and hit enter.

The msinfo32 viewer will appear - allow it to gather system information
for a minute or so - then save it in NFO format. You will see the NFO
default file extension when you go to save it.

Please zip up the mini kernel dumps and the NFO file and attach it to
your next post. I will ask somone to look in on this thread and run them and see what he can find.


----------



## Nathan_NCFC (Mar 17, 2009)

O.K Thank you very much for that joeten. I did manage to get the system restore to work on his computer which normally never works. It seems to have fixed the problem as he left it for 40 minutes last night and it did not happen. However, he is going to leave it for a few hours tonight to double check if it has gone or not. If it does re-occure I will do what you just said.

Thanks again,
Nathan ray:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

het your welcome glad you got it sorted


----------

